
Ask HN: What food problems exist that only need a programmer to solve? - robertAngst
Its pretty apparent that there is a severe shortage of programmers and that there are plenty of problems that still need solved.<p>I have an interest in solving food problems, time expense or monetary expense.<p>Calories Per Dollar and Protein Per Dollar, has already been solved.<p>What other problems can a programmer improve in food? (for consumer, not industry)
======
LinuxBender
Interactions between foods, supplements and drugs. Doctors are only taught
drugs and some foods. To have a questionnaire that patients could complete
online at their health care provider that might warn them or their doctor
about risky combinations could save a lot of lives.

Later versions of such a thing could potentially even factor in genetics and /
or ethnic background and / or health history and pre-existing conditions.

------
pmdulaney
Shall I have the pork-flavored ramen or the shrimp-flavored ramen?

